# biltong in humid weather



## ali mufti (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey  everyone very  pleased to be here.

having travelled to ZA 3 times over the years to hunt i am firmly obsessed with biltong and drywors. Sadly the extremely high temps and humidity in my country for all but a few weeks of the year make it hard to make biltong. Right now it averages 30 to 40 degrees Celsius with humidity around 80% plus. 
I have finally gotten the spice mix right on the meat i have tried but have only been using an electric oven to try to make biltong using temp settings 50 to 80c. This ends up giving me a slow cooked roast beef rather than anything close to the fine biltong i have had in ZA. 
I have finally finished making a biltong box - plastic box with 3 computer fans and airholes. 
My question is will the temperatures and the humidity mentioned above allow me to make biltong or will i have to keep the box in an ac room for 3 or 4 days to prepare the biltong?
IS there some combination of electric oven and biltong box in an ac room that i can use to make biltong?
I simply refuse to give up and must make biltong that resembles what i have eaten in ZA. Please advise guys!!

Cheers
Ali


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the site. Sorry I can't help you with your biltong, but someone who can should chime in.

Chris


----------

